# مش أنوثة منك خالص على فكرة .. response



## zama (7 أغسطس 2010)

مبدئياً الموضوع للهزار .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:

1- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تبالغ فى مواكبة الموضة العصرية 

يعنى الكاش مايوه فى الطالع والبنطلونات فى النازل ..

2- مش أنوثة خالص لما الميك آب يوصل لدرجة أنه ماسك أو قناع للملامح الحقيقية ..

3- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تعد تشيش ع الكافيه و يا سلام بئا و هى بطلع نفس الدخااااااااان

بتفكرنى بـ الفنان / على الشريف ..

4- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تعلق أكتر من ولد فى الكلية ..

5- مش عدل خالص إن البنت مرة تطلب المساواة ومرة تانية تطلب من الولد أنه يتحمل ضعفها ..

6- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تستخدم جمالها عشان تقرب من دكتور أو معيد بالكلية ..

7- مش أنوثة خالص الصوت العالى و الضحكة الرنانة ..

8- مش أنوثة خالص لما نعد لوك لوك مع صحباتنا بالساعات و مش بنعمل حساب للرغى لئلا نعثر اللى قدامنا بالكلام ..

9- مش أنوثة خالص أننا ما نساعد ماما حتى أننا نطلع الدورة من الغسالة ..

10- مش أنوثة خالص أننا نفضل نتقارن ببعض صحباتنا لأنهم مش المقياس لأن المقياس جوانا مش برانا ..

11- مش أنوثة خالص لما المدام تحرج جوزها أدام الناس بأنها تقوله يلا بينا كأنها بتغلى وجوده 

(( فى طلب بذوء )) ..

12- مش أنوثة خالص لما المدام تدى جوزها أولوية على حساب أبنها ..

دا فى كتيييييييييييييييييييييير ، كفاية كدا ..


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*و احب اقول ان اى بنت هتدخل هنا فيها كل الكلام ده (response)*
*مشكلة انت يا زاما*


----------



## marcelino (8 أغسطس 2010)

*مين على الشريف ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> بتفكرنى بـ الفنان / على الشريف ..




*
ممثل جديد ده ولا ايه

انا اعرف عمر الشريف
ونور الشريف
جبته منين ده :t30:

شكرا يا حبي ع موضوعك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاية اضحك بس ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *و احب اقول ان اى بنت هتدخل هنا فيها كل الكلام ده (response)*
> *مشكلة انت يا زاما*



يا مراحب يا كريتك منور  ..

مش دى الحقيقة ولا أنا بفترى عليهم ..

أنا مسيبش تااااااااااااااار الولاد بتاتاً ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت حبيبى ..


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *مين على الشريف ؟؟؟؟؟*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسوووووووووول يا مارسلينو  ..

سيبت الموضوع كله و مسكت فى دى ..

هقولك يا سيدى مين الفنان / على الشريف ، أتوفى فى الــتمنينات تقريباً ..

عمله الأساسى *مدير بنك* ، لكن الكاركتر بتاعه _ كان أحول ، و صوته أجش زى الضفدعة  _ كان بيؤهله إنه يطلع فى دور مجرم و تاجر مخدرات و معلم و بلطجى ..

(( *فيلم كراكون فى الشار*ع )) لما كان شغال تاجر مخدرات فى المدافن بتاعة أبو الفنان / عادل إمام .. 

هااااااااااااا أفتكرته ؟؟


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *ممثل جديد ده ولا ايه
> 
> انا اعرف عمر الشريف
> ونور الشريف
> ...



لاء دا قديم ، لقيته جنب الكمبيوتر قلت أدخله بالموضوع حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا عسل ..

 ..


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جاية اضحك بس ههههههههههههه*


كنت بضحك من قبلك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

يا سلام دا الموضوع نور يا برنسيسة / روكا ..

طبعاً ملئتيش حاجة تقوليها فقولتى تضحكى بس ..

 ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا صدقينى لو هكون مكانكم هكون مكسووووووووووووف جداً ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ترى ضحكتك صوتها عالى بردو ؟؟ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> مبدئياً الموضوع للهزار .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
> 
> 1- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تبالغ فى مواكبة الموضة العصرية
> 
> ...


*الحكايةمش في كل الحجات 
بتختلف في امور عن امور 

موضوع حلو 
تقبل مروري في موضوعك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ممثل جديد ده ولا ايه
> 
> انا اعرف عمر الشريف
> ونور الشريف
> ...


 
*انا كنت هسأل نفس السؤال ده على فكرة*

*عرفته يا زاما اللى بالع حمار ده*

*هههههههههههههه*

*سيبكوا من الكلام ده يا بنات*

*اى واحدة عايزة تعمل اى حاجة من دول تعملها هههههههه*

*ولا عزاء للرجال  ههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *الحكايةمش في كل الحجات
> بتختلف في امور عن امور
> 
> موضوع حلو
> تقبل مروري في موضوعك​*



موضوعى من غير مرور حضرتك بيكون زى السما بوقت المحاق ..

 ..



> *لعلمك يا ريس الكاش مايوة  حماية جميلة من ان جسمها يبان من الجينز لو وطت او شيء خصوصا في الخدمة *


هههههههههههههه المفروض ، لكن الجو حر هههههههههههههههههههههه ..



> *الرجل المحب مش هتحتاج البنت تطلب منة دة لانة فعلا هيعاملها بمساواة وهيحتمل ضعفها​*


الحقيقة معلوماتى إن البنات كائنات صاحبة موقف ،

المحبة مش بتلغى النظام ..

يعنى يا مساواة بدون تنازلات من كلا الطرفيييييين  (( المرأة = الرجل )) ، يا إما نحتمل الضعف !! 



> *هما اللي بيحبو يقربو*


دا صحيح ، فى رجالة مراهقة ..

لكن بردو (( *البنت مفتاح الــــــــ      العلاقة* )) ..


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *انا كنت هسأل نفس السؤال ده على فكرة*
> 
> *عرفته يا زاما اللى بالع حمار ده
> 
> ...



بئا كدا يا تاسونى ، أنا اللى هعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا أيييييييييييييييه ؟؟ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

قصدك ولا عزاء للسيدات هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> بئا كدا يا تاسونى ، أنا اللى هعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا أيييييييييييييييه ؟؟
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

كل حاجة عمالين تعلقوا عليها طب هنعمل اللى احنا عايزينه

وعلى المتضرر اللجوء للقضاء


​


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل حاجة عمالين تعلقوا عليها طب هنعمل اللى احنا عايزينه
> 
> ...



واضح من كلامك أنك بتوصفى سلوك البنات بأنهم همايونيين و 

بيعيشوا حياااااااااااااة بوهيمية (( بلا معايير يعنى )) ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

(( شهد شاهد من أهلها )) ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكم يا بنتى ..

تاسونى بلاش صواريخك f16 ..

لاحسن :t32::t32::t32::spor22::spor22::spor22::act19::act19::act19::bud::bud::gun::gun::nunu0000::nunu0000:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> واضح من كلامك أنك بتوصفى سلوك البنات بأنهم همايونيين و
> 
> بيعيشوا حياااااااااااااة بوهيمية (( بلا معايير يعنى )) ..
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه  احنا

ده احنا ملااااايكة وطيبين جدا

ولا بيصدر مننا حاجة

انتوا اللى عايزين توقفولنا على الواحدة

بس احنا هنضرب بكلامكوا عرض الحائط ( حلوة دى ههههههههه)
​


> (( شهد شاهد من أهلها )) ..


 
دى قاعدة فقهية اسلامية هامة جدا

انت غيرت اتجاهات ولا ايه يا زاما هههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 أغسطس 2010)

ياسلام ياعم زاما مش عندك حق خالص ههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى انت فاهم غلط احنا كويسين بجد بس انت تلاقيك مش عندك اخوات بنات علشان كدا بتحب تفترى علينا 
هههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى بضحك حتى من غير صوت ماتخافش يعنى ضحكه مش رنانه 

بس احب اقولك انت اللى جبته لنفسك وللرجاله التانيه اللى فى حالها اصبر عليا شويه وهاتلاقينى جايبالكم موضوع يعرفكم انتوا مين واحنا مين
واحنا مساكين ياعينى
انتوا واحنا ربنا خلقنا واحد مش اتنين ومافرقش بينا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*لووووووووووووووووووولي 30: 30:

موضوعك عملك فتنه يا حبي

وكفايه حزب الغلاسه دخلت هنا

يعني الموضوع باظ من دلوقتي​*


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ده احنا ملااااايكة وطيبين جدا



ملايكة من اللى لابسين أبيض ولا أسود ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> بس احنا هنضرب بكلامكوا عرض الحائط



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه أول مرة أعرف إن كلامى بئا حلو أوووووووووووى كدا ..

كلامى بئا (( لاكيهات تلوين للحوائط )) :fun_lol::fun_lol::smil12::smil12::yahoo::yahoo::a63::a63:



> دى قاعدة فقهية اسلامية هامة جدا



و أنتى بئا عرفتيها منين لولا أنك بتقرى كتب الفقه يا أبو الفتاكة ؟؟ !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عارفك عايزة تقومى الرقابة علينا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لعلمك بئا يا تاسونى الكلام و العبارات و الألفاظ ليست حكراً لمذهب بعينه بل هى ملك للأنسانية كلها ..

نحن نتخاطب بالمعانى و ليس بشكل الحروف ..


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

> صدقنى انت فاهم غلط احنا كويسين بجد بس انت تلاقيك مش عندك اخوات بنات علشان كدا بتحب تفترى علينا
> هههههههههههههههههه



لالالالالالالالالالا عندى أختين بنااااااااااااااااااااات يا توتا بس أتجوزوا من زمااااااااان ..



> بس احب اقولك انت اللى جبته لنفسك وللرجاله التانيه اللى فى حالها اصبر عليا شويه وهاتلاقينى جايبالكم موضوع يعرفكم انتوا مين واحنا مين
> واحنا مساكين ياعينى



ههههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا يا توتا حراااااااااام عليكى دا أنا كتبت الموضوع دا رداً ع موضوع هنا موجه ضد رجوله الشباب أرحمونى أنا مش فاضى للمواضيع دى كلها ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عموماً هاتى ولا يهمنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ..



> انتوا واحنا ربنا خلقنا واحد مش اتنين ومافرقش بينا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



طبعاً أحنا بنتكامل و الأختلاف النوعى اللى بينا للتكامل و للتنظيم ليس للتمييز ..

أنا عموماً بجد بأيد جداً جداً المساواة بين الولد = البنت ..

يعنى ليها نفس حقوقى بس *عليها نفس واجباتى* .. 

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لووووووووووووووووووولي 30: 30:
> 
> موضوعك عملك فتنه يا حبي
> 
> ...



منا عاااااااارف يا حبى ..

منا كنت لسه بقولها اللى بعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا أيييييييييييه ؟؟

بس شكلى هبلغ فيها الحزب يفصل عضويتها من الغلاسة هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ملايكة من اللى لابسين أبيض ولا أسود ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 


ياااااااه انت قدم اوى ابيض ايه واسود ايه يابنى

اللى لابسين تركواز  هههههههههه​ 


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه أول مرة أعرف إن كلامى بئا حلو أوووووووووووى كدا ..
> 
> كلامى بئا (( لاكيهات تلوين للحوائط )) :fun_lol::fun_lol::smil12::smil12::yahoo::yahoo::a 63::a63:


 
كلامك بقى الدوكو بتاع الحيطان يا بنى هههههههههه​ 


> و أنتى بئا عرفتيها منين لولا أنك بتقرى كتب الفقه يا أبو الفتاكة ؟؟ !!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ما انا كنت مشروع محاور

بس قولت اعتزل وجع الدماغ  هههههههههههه

انسانية مين يا بنى اللى كل العبارات ملكها هههههههههه

هو اى كلام وخلاص عشان تدارى بيه انك غيرت اتجاهاتك هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *لووووووووووووووووووولي 30: 30:
> 
> موضوعك عملك فتنه يا حبي
> 
> ...


 
على فكرة بقى الموضوع ده مبطن

ومليان حيثيااات ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> منا عاااااااارف يا حبى ..
> 
> منا كنت لسه بقولها اللى بعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا أيييييييييييه ؟؟
> 
> بس شكلى هبلغ فيها الحزب يفصل عضويتها من الغلاسة هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
يفصلونى ده مش ممكن ابدا

هيلاقوا اغلس منى فين هههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على فكرة بقى الموضوع ده مبطن
> 
> ومليان حيثيااات ههههههههههه​




*اللي ع راسه بطحه :11azy:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> اللي ع راسه بطحه :11azy:


 
يروح للدكتورههههههههههه

واحنا مالنا​​​​


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على فكرة بقى الموضوع ده مبطن
> 
> ومليان حيثيااات ههههههههههه​



كان يوم أسود يوم ما أتقالت الكلمة السودا دى ..

أنا أى جاكيت مبطن عندى هشيل بطانته ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يروح للدكتورههههههههههه
> 
> واحنا مالنا​



يلا بينا كلنا نروح للدكتور عشان الموضوع باااااااااااااااااااااااظ يا تاسونى ..

:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أرحمينى مش كدا ، هو فى كدا يا ربى ؟؟ 

دا أنتى فوقتينى فى الغلاسة ..

أنتى واخدة تووووووووكييييييييييييييييل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 هطأ من جنابى .. 

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية ..


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> يلا بينا كلنا نروح للدكتور عشان الموضوع باااااااااااااااااااااااظ يا تاسونى ..
> 
> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:: Smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::s mil8::smil8:
> 
> ...


 
ما هو اى استفزاز لازم ارد عليه ههههههههههههه

خلاص خلاص مش هعلق تانى

كفاية كده هههههههههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> مبدئياً الموضوع للهزار .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
> ماشي زي بعضه هزر
> 1- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تبالغ فى مواكبة الموضة العصرية
> 
> ...



كفايه حقد علي البنات هههههههههههههه
ليه كده 
بجد موضوع جميل


----------



## zama (9 أغسطس 2010)

> *يعني انتو بيتيقو مسكين الزوماره ديه حلو ليكو *



لالالالالالا أكيد مش فرحانيين ولا حاجة يعنى ..

فى ناااااااس مريضة نفسياً بتعوض شعور بالنقص بالمظهر دا ،

فى ناااااااااس مريضة إرادياً مش قادرة تبطلها ، لكن أنا أعتزلت من فترة ..



> *يعني ايه مش فاهمه*



يعنى بتعلق " س " شوية و " ص " بتمثل عليه الحب و " ع " بتستنفذه شوية ..

وشغاااااااااااااااااااال يونيفرسال .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> *البنت بتطلب المساوه ده حقها اما لما تطلب انه تتحملو ضعفها مش بتطلب ده غير من الي بيحبها
> ده شي وده شي*



لالالالالالالالالالا دا أسمه تسييس للأمور (( تلاعب )) هههههههههههه هقولك أزاى ؟؟

يعنى البنت طلبت المساواة مع الولد فى حقوقها ودا أنا أؤيده و دا حقها ،

لكن ما تجييش فى واجباتها تقول أنا بنت و أنت الراجل الشمشونى اللى تستحمل عنى أعملى واجباتى ..

*مش منطق دا *..

دا الأساس اللى بتعامل عليه (( *البنت = الولد فى كافة الحقوق و الواجبات* )) ..



> *البنت مش بتقرب من حد هما الي بيقربو ليها لمجرد انه يعرف بنت جميله يعني العيب من الرجاله
> *



تمام أوووووووووووى ، و هو أنا بقول إن الرجالة ملايكة لالالالالالالالالالالالالا..

دا فى رجالة غير ملتزمين بكلامهم أو مبادئهم ..

لكن المفروض البنت ما تقبل أنها تختلط برجل بهذا الأسلوب ،

(( بالأخص لما تكون عارفه إن الراجل دا متقرب ليها عشان جمالها الجسدى ))

لو قبلت كأنها بتاجر بنفسها فى *سوق العيوووووووووون *..



> *انا عندي رائ ان الولاد بقو اكتر من البنات في اللوك لوك*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رأيك يحترم طبعاً ، 

لكن الأستقواء و الأستدلال بالخطأ لا يصحح موقفكم بل يزيده سوءاً ..

هو عشان " س " بيعمل غلط يبئا "ص " لازم يكون زيه ، لالالالالالالالا طبعاً ..



> *هي البنات بس تساعد والولاده تعود سي السيد ده حراااااااام*



لالالالالالا عادة البيت بتكون *البنت ملكة متوجة* فيه و الولد بيشتغل برا ..

أما لو الولد مش بيشتغل يبئا لازم يساعد (( *دا لو مش بيشتغل* )) ..

لكن الولاد مش هيشتغلوا برا و جوا (( هننتحر بعد كدا )) ..



> كفايه حقد علي البنات هههههههههههههه
> ليه كده
> بجد موضوع جميل



مفيش حقد و لا حاجة هنحسدكم على أيييييييييييه  ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى أنتى الأجمل ، نورتينا ..


----------



## ارووجة (9 أغسطس 2010)

معاك حق


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2010)

*جمييييييييل جدا جدا 

مرسي Zama 
و يا رب كل البنات يبقوا انثى و يبعدوا عن الحاجات دي  ​*


----------



## zama (9 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> معاك حق



أشكرك جداً لوجودك ..

نورتينا ..


----------



## zama (9 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *جمييييييييل جدا جدا
> 
> مرسي zama
> و يا رب كل البنات يبقوا انثى و يبعدوا عن الحاجات دي  ​*



ربنا يخليكى أنتى الأجمل ..

أشكرك لوجودك جداً ..

نورتينا ..


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههه اصلى يا زاما


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع لذيذ أوى ربنا يباركك
بس مش كل البنات كده فى بنات دوغرى أوى مش بيرضوا يعملوا الحاجات دى بس فى بنات بيعملوا كده و أفظع و بيغوظونى انا نفسى أوى وانا من رأيى إن اهم حاجة لازم تبقى فى البنت هى التدين والرقة والهدوء و صورة جيدة لأهلها امام الناس


----------



## مسرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

مش دى الحقيقة ولا أنا بفترى عليهم ..

أنا مسيبش تااااااااااااااار الولاد بتاتاً ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت حبيبى .. 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه ده انت حاقد علينا اوى
الله يسامحك ده احنا ما فيش زينا
ههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميييل
شكرااااااا


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 أغسطس 2010)

ومش جنتله منك انك تنزل الموضوع ده 
ههههههههههه 
عندكحق انا معاك بس مش كل البنات كده


----------



## مسرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لووووووووووووووووووولي 30: 30:​*
> 
> *موضوعك عملك فتنه يا حبي*​
> *وكفايه حزب الغلاسه دخلت هنا*​
> ...


 

و بتهلهل كمااان
حيبظ اكيييييييييييد
ده احنا عندنا تاسوني
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههه اصلى يا زاما



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

منور يعمنا ..

 ..


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> موضوع لذيذ أوى ربنا يباركك
> بس مش كل البنات كده فى بنات دوغرى أوى مش بيرضوا يعملوا الحاجات دى بس فى بنات بيعملوا كده و أفظع و بيغوظونى انا نفسى أوى وانا من رأيى إن اهم حاجة لازم تبقى فى البنت هى التدين والرقة والهدوء و صورة جيدة لأهلها امام الناس



ربنا يخليكى ، شكراً لذوئك يا عسل ..

أكيد طبعاً مش كل البنات كدا بدليل أنى كاتب العنوان

(( مش أنوثة *منك* )) مقولتش (( *منكم* )) ..

الحقيقة مواصفات اللى قولتيها ممتازة ونظرتى على أساس كدا بردو ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

مسرة قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه ده انت حاقد علينا اوى
> الله يسامحك ده احنا ما فيش زينا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

حاقد يا نهارك ملون ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بتقوليها كدا فى وشى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أستخبى لمدة 3 أيام عشان هعلن الحرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بذمتك الموضوع واقعى ولا لأ ؟؟

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ومش جنتله منك انك تنزل الموضوع ده
> ههههههههههه
> عندك حق انا معاك بس مش كل البنات كده



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه

تصدقى صح مكنش المفروض أعلق ع العيوب دى ..

ربنا ستار حليييييييييييييييم ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==

كلامك مظبوط طبعاً مش كل البنات كدا بدليل أنى كاتب العنوان 

(( مش أنوثة *منك* )) مقولتش (( *منكم* ))

أنا لم أعمم تلك الصفات ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ولو بالمبدء بتاعك يبقي كل بنت هتقرئ الموضوع يبقي موجه ليها ما انت بتقول منك 





برضه لسه عند راي موضوع جامد


----------



## مسرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرب؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه

هو من جهة و اقعي, فهو واقعي بس اكيييييييييييييييييد مش كل البنات كده
بس الموضوع دمو خفيف و حلوووو
الرب يحفظك


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ولو بالمبدء بتاعك يبقي كل بنت هتقرئ الموضوع يبقي موجه ليها ما انت بتقول منك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا أسمحيلى أوضح حاجة ،

لما أنا أستخدم الضمير المخاطب المفرد بدون تحديد ، هكون بكدا بقصد من يتماثل مع كلامى المكتوب و بكدا مش كل البنات ..

أمتى بئا كل بنوتة تعتبر الكلام موجه لها ؟؟

لو بدأت بتعميم الصفات ، بكدا هيظهر للكلام مأخذ و تحفظات و أخطاء تحتسب عليا  ..

==

دا من دواعى سرورنا إن الموضوع يعجبك  ..

شرفتينا ..


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

مسرة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرب؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش حرب بجد يعنى ..

دى حرب بالأساتك و اللبان يعنى .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى يا رب   ، كلك ذوء ..

==

أنا بدعى ربنا إن البنات ميكونوش واقفين برا الموضوع هههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

نورتينا ..


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع  حلو اوى يا زامااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش عارف ااقولك ايه


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع  حلو اوى يا زامااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> مش عارف ااقولك ايه



يا حبيبى وجودك عندى هنا أبلغ من أى تعبير بجد  ..

منور يا حبيبى ..


----------



## مسرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

اممم انا بس بسئل
الساعة كم في مصر دلوقتي؟؟


----------



## zama (10 أغسطس 2010)

مسرة قال:


> اممم انا بس بسئل
> الساعة كم في مصر دلوقتي؟؟



3:36  am ..

يوم الثلاثاء ..


----------



## مسرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

3:36 am ..

يوم الثلاثاء .. 




اوكي..شكراااا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

شكلى هدخل ارخم تانى فى الموضوع بعد ما سيبته​


----------



## zama (11 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلى هدخل ارخم تانى فى الموضوع بعد ما سيبته​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه

يا باشا و أحنا نطول أهو نتعلم منك ..

الموضوع موضوعك يا تاسونى ..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههه
جميل يا مينا 
طب الأنوثة وعرفناهاااااا
طب وأيه أخبار الرجولة الايام دى ؟
هههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (19 أغسطس 2010)

> مش عدل خالص إن البنت مرة تطلب المساواة ومرة تانية تطلب من الولد أنه يتحمل ضعفها ..


 
ههههههههههههه لا معاك حق
لا انا عن نفسى هطلب يتحمل ضعفى مع اعترافى ان فى حاجات كتير للرجال فقط وميقدرش عليها البنات زى ما فى حاجات كتير للبنات فقط وميقدرش عليها الرجال عشان ربنا خلقنا كدة


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

> مش عدل خالص إن البنت مرة تطلب المساواة ومرة تانية تطلب من الولد أنه يتحمل ضعفها ..


 
احنا بنطلب المساواة لما نحصل عليها مش هنطلب من حد يتحمل ضعفنا

طول ما احنا لسة مأخدنهاش كاملة يبقى نستخدم سلاااااح الضعف

ده سلااااح خلى بالك ( فن ) مش اى كلام ههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههههه
> جميل يا مينا
> طب الأنوثة وعرفناهاااااا
> طب وأيه أخبار الرجولة الايام دى ؟
> هههههه*​



ربنا يخليكى أنتى الأجمل ..

الرجولة أمممممممممممممممم ، أعتقد ممكن يكون فى شباب كويسة مش الكل سلبى ..

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا معاك حق
> لا انا عن نفسى هطلب يتحمل ضعفى مع اعترافى ان فى حاجات كتير للرجال فقط وميقدرش عليها البنات زى ما فى حاجات كتير للبنات فقط وميقدرش عليها الرجال عشان ربنا خلقنا كدة



دا كلام موزون يا جيلان  ..

الحقيقة البعض من السيدات بيتعامل بمكيالين (( أنا شوفت و عيشت كدا )) ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا بنطلب المساواة لما نحصل عليها مش هنطلب من حد يتحمل ضعفنا
> 
> طول ما احنا لسة مأخدنهاش كاملة يبقى نستخدم سلاااااح الضعف
> 
> ده سلااااح خلى بالك ( فن ) مش اى كلام ههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هتقوليلى يا تاسونى ، دا أنا بشرب من البحر بسبب السلاح دا ..

تقدرى تسمى السلاح دا يا تاسونى دهاااااااااااء ليس ذكاااااااااء ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى
بس تصدق الاغلبية بقوا كدة​


----------



## zama (10 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى
> بس تصدق الاغلبية بقوا كدة​



مجرد إن الموضوع يكون سبب فى فرحك دا شئ أسمى من هدف الموضوع النقدى ..

 ..

بردو يا سندريلا هتلاقى شعاع نور بالسواد الأعظم ..

نورتى  ..


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتنى اوى اول ما شفت الموضوع
نبتدى بقة ......
*​



zama قال:


> مبدئياً الموضوع للهزار .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
> 
> 1- مش أنوثة خالص لما البنت تبالغ فى مواكبة الموضة العصرية
> 
> ...



و فى نهاية اجابتى لكل الحاجات الكتير دية 
احب اققول كلمتين بساط 

الحاجات اللى حضرتك قلتلها مش كلها طبعا لكن نصها تنطبق على طبقة معينة من المجتمع اللى هما البنات بتوع بابى و مامى و حركات الدلع اللى محدش يستحملة دا 
لكن البنت الجدعة بنت المسيح متوقعش انها حيبقة فيها من الحاجات دية الا حاجة او اتنين الحاجات الشائعة يعنى 
و ع العموم ربنا يحمينا كلنا و يحفظنا 

و ميرسى ع الresponse الجامدددددددد اوى دا 
بعد كدا الواحد مش حيحط اى حاجة عن شباب المنتدى 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه لا حول الله ياربى

دهاااء ده مسمى يفرحنا اكتر من الذكاء كماان​


----------



## losivertheprince (11 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
مش آنوثة منك خالص على فكرة انك تعملى موضوع زى ده ..................
ههههههههههه ده عامة ده حال بنات حواء وربنا على المفترى​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *على فكرة دا حاجة كويسة جدا مش حاجة وحشة و اللى بيلبسوة محترمين مش احسن لما تلبس بدى قصير وتوطى ولما هى بتدخل المواصلات جسمها كلة يبان اتهيألى دا الولاد كمان اليومين دول محتاجين الكاش مايو*



لالالالالالالالالالا حلوة أزاى بئا ؟؟ !!

لما الكاش يطلع لفوق و البنطلون ينزل لتحت يبئا الـ trade mark بتاع النطلون هيبان ..



> *وبعدين انت اية اللى عرفك بالحاجات دية اصلا اخس اخس :act19::act19:
> *



محسسانى أنى كنت نايم نوم أهل الكهف مثلاً ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو أنا مش عايش معاكوا فى البلد ولا أييييييييه ، لى بنات قرايبى و فى بنات فى الكلية و ماشى الحال ..



> *اخس اخس*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بالعكس لازم أكون ملم و لو بأطراف المواضيع ..



> *كل حاجة بحدود*



كلام موزون 100 % ..



> *لا بقة دول طبقة معينة من المجتمع يعنى فين و فين لما بنشوف من دول و فى مناطق معينة*



معينة !!

بالعكس دول منتشرين (( أنزلى الحسين ، الكافيهات اللى مدينة نصر ، بلاش دا كله ))

قهوة متوسطة جداً أسمها after eight قريبة من ميدان طلعت حرب شهرتها (( *قهوة خبينى* )) 

تشوفى بئا البنات عليها بيدخنوا ولا أجدع حشاش ..

م / محمد الصاوى صاحب (( ساقية الصاوى بالزمالك )) قبل ما يعمل حملة ضد التدخين 

شوفى بئا البنات و هى بتدخن السجاير (( البلد مليانة سيدات ذو شراهه فى التدخين )) ..



> *بس و على راى المثل محدش يلاقى دلع و ميتدلعش :smil15::smil15:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو أنتوا بتسموا دا دلع !!

طيب و هل الدكتور أو المعيد هيعمل كدا ببلاش ؟؟ !!

طبعاً لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ، أعتقد إن البنت مش هتقدر توفى تمن الدلع دا للمعيد أو للدكتور يبئا من 

الأساس ما تقبلوش (( أنا بشوف مهازل )) ،

أما لو البنت عندها أستعداد تدفع تمن الدلع دا ، يبئا موضوع تانى خالص .. 



> *احذر بقة تعدى من قدامى :budo::budo:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر مش هعدى ، بأمانة أنا فى حالى ، أنا مش أد البنات ..

أنا بتعامل فى أضيق الحدود لأن مش هينفع ألعب ..



> *
> كلى و انا اشيل مطرحك
> *



دا أنا اللى أسمى ولد و دا مش شغلى أساساً كنت بنفذ أسلوب التسيب دا فى البيت ، 

لكن مجبر أنى أساعد ع الأقل بشيل طبق ساندوتشاتى ، يا كدا يا إما هشوف أيام مش لطيفة ..



> *انا شايفة انك متأثر بالافلام شوية
> مشوفتش دية الصراحة غير ف الافلام
> ولا يمكن عشان لسة متجوزتش :ura1::ura1:*



أفلام !! 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و ماله ، الأفلام بتصور وقائع المجتمع ..

بالرغم من كدا هقولك تشوفى الكلام دا فيييييييييين ؟؟

خليكى معزومة فى فرح و فى أثناء الحفلة بعد الفرح تلاقى المدام بتقول لجوزها يلا بينا 

(( المفروض تقوله بعد إذنك بعد 10 دقايق نمشى عشان ع الأقل يكون أنهى كلامه مع الناس )) ..

==

أشكرك  ..


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه لا حول الله ياربى
> 
> دهاااء ده مسمى يفرحنا اكتر من الذكاء كماان​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الدهاء يا تاسونى هو وصف للأستخدام السلبى للذكاء ..

الدواء دا شئ كويس ، لكن بردو له side effects ..

فى الألغاز و القصص البوليسية بيسموا (( *الكدب* ))  (( علم المراوغة )) ..

==

أشكرك تاسونى ..


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح
> مش آنوثة منك خالص على فكرة انك تعملى موضوع زى ده ..................
> ههههههههههه ده عامة ده حال بنات حواء وربنا على المفترى​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك  ..


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الدهاء يا تاسونى هو وصف للأستخدام السلبى للذكاء ..
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه

طب ما ده كويس جدا

ووصف رائع اكييد

واحسن من الذكاء بكتيييير​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> طب ما ده كويس جدا
> 
> ...



 ..

يا سلام مدام تاسونى قالت رائع يبئا رائع ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## back_2_zero (12 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا حلوة أزاى بئا ؟؟ !!
> 
> لما الكاش يطلع لفوق و البنطلون ينزل لتحت يبئا الـ trade mark بتاع النطلون هيبان ..
> 
> ...



العفو و ميرسى ع الموضوع الجااااااااااااااامد 
بجد عجبنى 
​


----------



## mero_engel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*عندك حق في كتير من الكلام دا صح جدااا*
*وفيه بعض منه جاي فيهم علي البنات *

*شكلك اعلنت الحرب ههههههه*​


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لا مش ببلاش ولا حاجة
> بنت حلوة و شيك و امورة حتروح تكلم الدكتور بأدب و زوق ورقة
> و احترام حيديها الكتاب و مش بعيد الامتحان كمان *



لا و الله !!

عموماً أنا هعمل نفسى قروى ساذج بهرته أضواء المدينة و هصدق ، بعكس ما بشوف ..

==



> *مش بقولك بتتكلم على مستوى تعبان اوى *



أخلاقياً أة تعبان طبعاً و متدنى كمااااااااااااااااان ..

==



> يعنى انا لو ولد و اختى مردتش تقوم تغسل طبقها
> حاخدها قلمين علطول
> احم احم ​



أستحالة أعملها جسد البنت غالى جداً ما ينفع تنضرب أو تتهان لأنها زى الأزاز لما تتكسر نفسيتها 

مش هترجع تانى ..

== 



> العفو و ميرسى ع الموضوع الجااااااااااااااامد
> بجد عجبنى
> ​



بجد بترفعى من روحى المعدنية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

متشكر لتواجدك  ..


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *عندك حق في كتير من الكلام دا صح جدااا*
> *وفيه بعض منه جاي فيهم علي البنات *
> 
> *شكلك اعلنت الحرب ههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حرب ولا حاجة ..

الأختلاف فى البط لا يفسد للوز صينية  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك ..


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

احم احم ​


zama قال:


> لا و الله !!
> 
> عموماً أنا هعمل نفسى قروى ساذج بهرته أضواء المدينة و هصدق ، بعكس ما بشوف ..
> 
> ...


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بنات اليومين دول عاوزين الحرق يا راجل
> مش بيقولك تكسر للبنت ضلع يطلعلها اربعة
> دا همة اللى بيكسروا نفسية الواحد
> و تقولك نفسيتى و تعبانة و مصدومة و تلاقيها من حاجة تافهة زيها
> ...



يا بنتى أنتى متأكدة أنك بنت ، أصلك بعد الكلمتين دووول بنات المنتدى هيتحدوا عليكى ،

أنا مليش دعوة بالباقى  ..

هجيبلك ورد و أجيلك ع المستشفى بتاعة عبد الشافى  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

أشكرك ..


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يا بنتى أنتى متأكدة أنك بنت ، أصلك بعد الكلمتين دووول بنات المنتدى هيتحدوا عليكى ،
> 
> أنا مليش دعوة بالباقى  ..
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماما بردة بتقولى الكلمة دية كتير 
انتى متأكدة انك بنت 
 بس فعلا دية الحقيقة 
بنات عاوزة الحرق 
لا متخافش بنات المنتدى بيحبونى و كمان مش حيشوفوا الرد بقة 
اوعى تقولهم 
و بعدين بقة انا عاوزة رود من غير مستشفى 
​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ورد من ميدان التحرير نفسه  أى خدمة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماما بردة بتقولى الكلمة دية كتير
> انتى متأكدة انك بنت
> ...


 
هههههههههههه

ادينا شوفنا الرد

استخبى بقى اليومين دول

اخص عليكى كده برضه ههههههههه

احنا كده هنخسر بعض يا بالك ههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *عندك حق في كتير من الكلام دا صح جدااا
> وفيه بعض منه جاي فيهم علي البنات
> 
> شكلك اعلنت الحرب ههههههه
> *








> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حرب ولا حاجة ..
> 
> ...





لاء مينفعش كده يا جماعة

عايزين دم

عايزين حاجة انترستنج كده

 مفيش حاجة اسمها اختلاف فى حاجة اسمها خلاف

ههههههههههههههه

وز ايه وبط ايه ؟؟ هههههههههه​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ادينا شوفنا الرد
> 
> ...



أوباااااااااااااااااااا ، البنات وقعوا فى بعض ، شوفوا أنا عايز كل بنوتة منكم تثبت أنها مخلصة أكتر من التانية لباقى البناتيت ..

عايزين أداء حركى على موسيقى أكشن  ..

و أنا هتفرج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ، بس من بعيد :t17::t17: ..


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*والهى يا كوينا شكلك حمامة سلام هنا ههههه
*


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء مينفعش كده يا جماعة
> 
> عايزين دم
> 
> ...



طبعاً لازم وز و بط مش نمشى مع الموجة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه

أديكى سر المهنة يا كتكوتة ، أجرى ع الله ..

البط رمز للرأى السلبى لأنه عادة لونه أسود ، و الوز عادة لونه أبيض فرمز للرأى الإيجابى ،

سواء رضيوا هما الأتنين أو مرضيوش هيتاكلوا كدا كدا فهمتى  ..

هنفضل نعلم فيكى لغاية أمتى ؟؟ هاتى 2 ج بئا  ..


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*



والهى يا كوينا شكلك حمامة سلام هنا ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا دايما كده على فكرة

احب السلام ههههههههههههههه​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> البط رمز للرأى السلبى لأنه عادة لونه أسود ، و الوز عادة لونه أبيض فرمز للرأى الإيجابى ،


 
يا سلام على الفكاكة

قال يعنى مفيش بط ابيض

نبيه ههههههههههه
​وبعد كل ده عايز 2 جنيه هههههههههه​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (14 سبتمبر 2010)

معتقدش انا بنات المسيح يتعملوا كده خااالص


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*m . **grges monir*
*
منورنا بوجودك  ..
*


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> معتقدش انا بنات المسيح يتعملوا كده خااالص



رأيك يـُحترم  ..

هل كل البنات ملتزمين بشروط تلك البنوة ؟؟ !! 

أعتقد لا ، أتمنى إن الكل يكون أهل لتلك البنوة لكن فى مؤشرات سلوكية تتباين مع المسيح ..

ثم أنى ما عممت الكلام ، مذكور كلمة " *بعض* " بالنص للتخصيص ..

أشكرك لوجودك  ..


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام على الفكاكة
> 
> قال يعنى مفيش بط ابيض
> 
> ...



فكاكة ، تقصدى بيها بستذكى يعنى ؟؟ !!

أنا أعرف فتاكة أما فكاكة ما عديت عليا خالص  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

دا أنتى قضية يا تاسونى ، منورة ..


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> فكاكة ، تقصدى بيها بستذكى يعنى ؟؟ !!
> 
> أنا أعرف فتاكة أما فكاكة ما عديت عليا خالص  ..
> 
> ...


 
امال يعنى عايزنى اقولها فقاقة

طب دى تطنطق ازاى مش هتبقى حلوة 
​هههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> امال يعنى عايزنى اقولها فقاقة
> 
> طب دى تطنطق ازاى مش هتبقى حلوة
> ​هههههههههههه​



يا تاسونى كل اللى تقوليه حلو ..

مش كفاية جايبالى كلمات من بتوع موظفين الرى  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## back_2_zero (15 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ادينا شوفنا الرد
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
عيب عليكى يا كووووووووووووووووووينا 
طب دا انا ابيع الناس كلها الا انتى يا حبى 
دا انا بس بقول كدا عشان امنع عننا الحسد 
الولاد مش سايبنا ف حالنا يا حبيبتى 
دا احنا الللى بينا محدش يقدر علية و بالذات *zama*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عيب عليكى يا كووووووووووووووووووينا
> طب دا انا ابيع الناس كلها الا انتى يا حبى
> دا انا بس بقول كدا عشان امنع عننا الحسد
> ...


 
هههههههههههه

ماشى يا باك

بس تيجى تبعدى الحسد عنا

تشمتى فينا زاما هههههههههه​


----------



## back_2_zero (15 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا باك
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب هو يقدر يشمت 
يا بنتى دا خاف بقالة يومين مش بيدخل 
ميقدرش انتى فاكرانا قليلين و لا اية 
دا احنا جامدين اوى 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب هو يقدر يشمت
> يا بنتى دا خاف بقالة يومين مش بيدخل
> ...


 
ههههههههه

ده احنا نقطعوا

امضاء ....

ريا وسكينة​​


----------



## back_2_zero (16 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> ده احنا نقطعوا
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى وووووووووووشك 
​


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> ده احنا نقطعوا
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ألحقى أستخبى بئا ، بدل ما أعملك رعب مجسم و تحلمى بــ zama بليل  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما أنكرش طبعاً أنى لازم أقدر حسابات الطرف الأخر ، بناء على كدا 

أنا هطلع أجرى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعى وووووووووووشك
> ​



يا بنتى أنتى معاهم معاهم ، عليهم عليهم ..

مرة تقولى البنات دول عايزين الـــ مطافى ههههههههههههههه

ومرة تأيدى تاسونى فى الجبهة ضد الولاد ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

صحيح إن البنات دول بـــ 500 كلمة ..

(( أوعى وشك ، دا الفيلم هههههههههههههههههههههه )) ..


----------



## back_2_zero (17 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يا بنتى أنتى معاهم معاهم ، عليهم عليهم ..
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انت متعرفش ولا اية
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههه

الوش ده مش نافع معاك

اركب الوش الاسكندرانى بقى هههههههههههههههه
​الحق اجرى بقى بسرعة​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> يا بنتى أنتى معاهم معاهم ، عليهم عليهم ..
> 
> مرة تقولى البنات دول عايزين الـــ مطافى ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا

انا ثابتة على كلمة واحدة ومتمسكة بيها على طول​


----------

